# Klasse bzw. Variabeln während der Laufzeit ändern



## m0n0c0re (22. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:
Wie kann ich in Eclipse oder Netbeans beim debugen während der Laufzeit an einer Klasse
schreiben und variabeln ändern/hinzufügen??
so quasi ein realtime debuging..

beste Grüße,
flow


----------



## Marcinek (22. Apr 2012)

In Eclipse kannst du einfach während du debugst Code reinschreiben. Solange sich die Änderungen auf einzelene Methoden und (und nicht an der Klasse) beziehen wird Eclipse es hot deployn.

Den Inhalt der Variablen kann man in der VARIABLES View ändern.


----------



## m0n0c0re (22. Apr 2012)

yeah, wie geil ist das denn 
geht das auch mit Netbeans?


----------



## Marcinek (22. Apr 2012)

Ich benutzte kein Netbeans.

Aber da du nun die Stichworte dazu hast, wird sich sicherlich was ergoogeln lassen?


----------



## m0n0c0re (22. Apr 2012)

ja, danke


----------

